# Who is still burning?



## qualityleashdog (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm relatively new here at the forums, and thanks to all for responding to some of the questions I've raised and advice I've asked for recently, even if I didn't find time to respond to everyone.  I've had a 'warm' welcome, I believe.  At least some of the questions I've asked have resulted in small side conversations between forum members, and have ran their course, which I believe to be an indicator of a very healthy and live forum!  Good to see.
So here's the question:  Who is still burning their stoves this week, and where are you?  I'm in the very southern bit of Indiana, and I'm surprised to be burning this late into April, straight since last Friday.  I wouldn't be so surprised if this was just an odd night I felt like having a fire, but to have felt the need for one for such a string of days does feel odd.  With the rain coming, I feel like keeping the fires burning until the dampness and cool temps vanish, as it 53 degrees right now at 9:20 pm, and will probably dip into the mid-30s overnight (as it did last night) and rain the next few days.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 24, 2012)

Wet,Windy and Cold in Northern NY, we have been burning one or two fires a day since last week.

zap


----------



## nate379 (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope, shut her down last week for good.  High 30s at night, 50s in the day.


----------



## qualityleashdog (Apr 24, 2012)

IN ALASKA?!  Shut down?!  Compared to Indiana?  Are you all just a heartier bunch that can take it, or what?


----------



## xman23 (Apr 24, 2012)

We have been getting lazy. No fires for a few weeks. But not done this year. In North East PA We burn to the end of May


----------



## Fire Breathing Dragon (Apr 24, 2012)

I am new to having our own woodstove a couple of months ago so still really excited about it.  Yep, burning right now and we live in Maryland not too far from PA (low's in the upper 30's last night and forecasted for tonight).  We are burning some of the twisted knotty less stackable pieces along with some wood chips and bark from just split about 6 cords in the last 6 weeks.  Stay warm!


----------



## nate379 (Apr 24, 2012)

Stays plenty hot in the house at night with the nice warm days we have been getting. 



qualityleashdog said:


> IN ALASKA?! Shut down?! Compared to Indiana? Are you all just a heartier bunch that can take it, or what?


----------



## rdust (Apr 24, 2012)

Been loading night time fires for a while with lows in the 30's.  I'm not going to load tonight even with mid 30's predicted.  It's still in the 50's right now and 72 in the house so I can't make myself feed the stove.  Looking at the 10 day I have high hopes of being done by May 1st.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Apr 24, 2012)

still having some fires, can't believe the high is going to be 40 on saturday.  I think March was warmer than April, it has been a crazy year so far. 2012 so I guess anything goes with the Mayan predictions, is this the last cinco de Mayo?


----------



## osagebow (Apr 24, 2012)

After watching the pittsburgh penguins last week, golfandwoodnut, it just may be !!

I grew up in Port Vue, near McKeesport, if ya know where that is- Worked  as a starter at Butler's and Riverview Golf courses.  Where do you have those acres near the 'burgh?


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 24, 2012)

I may light one tonight, I only light at night if its 45 or below in the late evening or if a cold fronts coming through and the temp is supposed to drop into the 30's.


----------



## CaddyUser (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm putting a small fire on most evenings so far since the weekend - it's been raining here, so it's more to drive the moisture out than anything else.  I don't think I put on a fire at all last week as we were having summer-like weather. I'm burning some punky fir and spruce at this point.

Hopefully we'll be able to go to cold-shutdown by May 15 at the latest....


----------



## pen (Apr 24, 2012)

Been burning 24/7 again for a few days now, and it looks like a few days more. 

The weather will do what it wants to.  I'm just happy that we have been receiving some very needed rain.

pen


----------



## bogydave (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm still burning.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 25, 2012)

Yep, still burning.
Expect that to continue for at least another 2 weeks or more. Nights and mornings, usually.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Apr 25, 2012)

Just got home from work, lit the stove, will be loading shortly for the overnight burn. I usually light one at night when the temp goes into the 40's.


----------



## Wingman (Apr 25, 2012)

I went virtually all of March without having a fire but have had a quite a few morning and late evening fires in April to take the chill off. 
There is probably going to be ice around StL for awhile but its located in the Scotttrade Center.  So I'll be comfortable.


----------



## Trinovid7 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Everybody !    What's goin on ?

Still the odd fire here in Central Saskatchewan, though it is in high 30s at Night and 50 in daytime. Lots of windows in the Lindal Cedar Home, so it is 72 during day in here..

The Blaze King Guardian definitely was not up to the job of warming 800 sq ft of open floorplan in the front living area this Winter. 200 sq ft of rear bedrooms were cold.

The problem is that it only has r15 pink in the 1975 built walls up here on the main floor, and 14 foot ceilings that gobble all the hot air. Ceiling fan not a big help.

Front living area and kitchen were iffy with Blaze King full stoked holding max 68F or so to -20F. Got -35 nights here for a bit. Big Wood in this little stove will go 5 hours or so..

I will be hauling this stove down to the walk out insulated basement and installing it there instead. Should warm it good down there as half the basement is below the frost line, as house is built into a hill, with a fairly low ceiling down there and hopefully will it warm the upstairs bedroom floors directly above it a little which will help a lot at night..for 4 hours.

That means I am looking for another stove..think i may have found one up to the job. This little Blaze King is better suited for a trailer or a small fishing cabin or something in which case it would be more than enough. On the upside she is awfully efficient and honestly just a few short logs will keep her busy all afternoon. It is just that the firebox is so small that extended burns are not possible. Also, she does get hot enough to cook on which is nice and a at low burn she will keep the coffee warm or roast chestnuts just fine.

I will keep her downstairs as it is nice to watch the fire through the glass and it is a well insulated bunker down there so she will do fine. Will keep y' all updated on my efforts to stay warm in this leaky old Lindal Cedar Home. This Winter was a thick sweater cold unfortunately. Let's see if this old dog has learned any tricks for next winter !   Ol Dan


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 25, 2012)

Still burning here in Unity, Maine . . . we have had some stretches of nice weather though where I could go 24, even 48 hours, without a fire . . . and mostly we're doing morning and evening fires now instead of running 24/7.


----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 25, 2012)

The stoves got a break for most of March and early April.  Now the boss is lighting small hot evening fires to drive the dampness out on the cool rainy April days.  Keeps the house comfy until the sun hits it in the morning...

KaptJaq


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 25, 2012)

Still burning here in SE michigan.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 25, 2012)

Fire every evening and that's it, but still burning


----------



## firebroad (Apr 25, 2012)

Been trying to tough it out, said screw it, had a nice fire going last night.  Hard to pull myself away from the hearth to go to bed.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Apr 25, 2012)

Still chilly here in eastern pa overnight and in the morning. I will start the stove before bed, then in the morning if nessessary.


----------



## Slow1 (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't know if it is because we spoiled ourselves or what, but after no fire for well over a week, we had to light up on Monday and again this morning as the house was just too chilled.  Outside has been cloudy, raining and down in the 40's at night...  

Warm stove really brightened everyone up in the morning though so it was well worth it.

I keep thinking I've lit my last fire for the season... then I get reminded that nature is in charge.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 25, 2012)

We have been doing morning and night fires here in Michigan. The temps are in the 30 to 40 range at night yet for us.

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Apr 25, 2012)

We're in central PA and we burn anytime there are two consecutive nights in the 40's or lower.  We've had a fire going since Sunday morning,  usually burn regularly through May


----------



## TX-L (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely still burning.  Well, smoldering actually, since it's a BK.  Right now everything is white with snow on Tug Hill, ya know...


----------



## katwillny (Apr 25, 2012)

Still burning in the NY Metro area. Its been going down to low 40s and a few nights high 30s. We have been running the wood stove and the pellet stoves at different intervals. If it gets to 66 indoors, the stove is coming on, thats my rule.


----------



## charly (Apr 25, 2012)

Still burning here as well. Been down in the 30's at night and still a good wind most of the day. Miss Esse and the Quad are cruising away.


----------



## katwillny (Apr 25, 2012)

Still burning in the NY Metro area. Its been going down to low 40s and a few nights high 30s. We have been running the wood stove and the pellet stoves at different intervals. If it gets to 66 indoors, the stove is coming on, thats my rule.


----------



## WES999 (Apr 25, 2012)

Still buning some in the evening. Mass/NH border area. Lit the stove last night and the night before. If the inside temp gets down to low 60's I wil light a fire.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 25, 2012)

I guess my house just holds heat well? Was 30* when I got home last night, 73* in the house. It's about 9AM now, 70* in the house, 55* outside. By this evening it'll probably be 75ish in here.

If I made a fire with even just 2-3 sticks it would be way too hot! Just the heat from the sunlight all day is enough to keep the house plenty warm.  If you compare, the stove heats the house just fine on "low" when it's -25* outside... in the 30s is quite warm in comparison!


----------



## NSDave (Apr 25, 2012)

Still burning evenings here in NS Canada;  Stove is in the basement, and the temp stays around 15c   so just a small  fire to take the chill off while I watch some TV.   beats turning up the electric heat.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in the US Northeast, I've been taking the chill off at nite lately. Temps in the upper 30's low 40's forecast for the rest of the week.


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 25, 2012)

Had a fire every night for a over a week to take the chill off, but don't think I am going to need one tonight. Sitting on the patio with my buddy Oggie, enjoying the warm temps and the water garden.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 25, 2012)

We never figure the heating season is over until sometime in May. Some years it is early June. If the house is cool or cold, the fire gets lit.


----------



## Treacherous (Apr 25, 2012)

Tomorrow and Friday night are supposed to get into low 30's again so will probably relight stove once more.


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 25, 2012)

I just may try the door firescreen tonight for the heck of it.  Probably use it for 10 minutes, and then back under the stove where it has been all winter.


----------



## mainemaul (Apr 25, 2012)

zap said:


> Wet,Windy and Cold in Northern NY, we have been burning one or two fires a day since last week.
> 
> zap


 Nope, electric heater in living room here in southern maine. Seasoned wood is hard to get so i am saving it for the fall.


----------



## Treacherous (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been running the electric oil heaters to take the chill off too.


----------



## TIM RUTMAN (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes we are started burning again after having some mid 70 temps outside for a week. Back to 30 s at night. So the smoke is rolling.


----------



## Applejacks (Apr 25, 2012)

Peru, NY.  We still fire up every day around 4 pm


----------



## tfdchief (Apr 25, 2012)

I don't turn the gas furnace on in the dead of winter, so I can't bring myself to turn it on when there is just a chill.  Besides, I love burning the stoves, so lighting a fire to take the chill off is easy for me.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 26, 2012)

Still burning in the 'burbs of NYC. It was 36 this morning. One fire in the late afternoon early evening seems to do it. I am previewing next year's Red Oak with some chunks and uglies c/s/s summer '10. It's gonna keep us nice and cozy next year!


----------



## lopiliberty (Apr 26, 2012)

Still cold enough here in the wv mountains to have a fire at night and in some cases all day. Was 68 in here this morning so I broke down and turned the heat pump on. Just makes my hair stand on end to hear it running. Just as well throw your money out the window for all the good it does! Supposed to drop into the 30s tonight so I will probably fire up the liberty later.


----------



## mellow (Apr 26, 2012)

Guess I am not the only one looking for nights with lows in the lower 40's to burn the new insert.   I am loving the fact that I can wake up in the morning to a stove still blowing out hot air!


----------



## Maple man (Apr 26, 2012)

In the Catskills in my we had a 1/2 in of snow stove is still going strong almost 5 courds this year


----------



## nate379 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds like some of you guys have a different idea of cold then I do! It's been in the mid 50s here during the day and that is for sure T Shirt weather.  Was pushing 70* in the house this morning, I had to open a window!


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 26, 2012)

nate379 said:


> Sounds like some of you guys have a different idea of cold then I do! It's been in the mid 50s here during the day and that is for sure T Shirt weather. Was pushing 70* in the house this morning, I had to open a window!


 
You Alaskan's probably do have a different idea of cold, but I think you also have a different (better) idea of how to build well insulated houses too.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 26, 2012)

26 forecast for tonight. Fire is going now.


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 26, 2012)

Tuesday night's load is about burned up. I'll stuff it again in the next hour or two.


----------



## BillsWS (Apr 26, 2012)

I keep hoping it is cool enough to do my break in fires when I FINALLY get the chimney install done. Very tedious cutting through 3 ceilings and two floors, taking care of framing while working through a 1 ft. square opening. A couple more full days and a few more $ saved and I'll have it in. Pics of the project will be shared.  We had a covering of snow this morning.  Ahhh, the U.P.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 26, 2012)

Of course we are still burning. Some of us on this site use only wood for heat and if you only heat with wood then you will be burning until outdoor temps heat up enough that the house inside warms up to 70 and stays there. That's not until mid-june in western WA. 40s at night and 50s in the daytime don't make 70 indoors.

Short fires for sure, one a day, but almost everyday.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 26, 2012)

I've started to respond again a couple times, but every time I do, I see Dennis has taken the words right out of my keyboard and put 'em on here.
Dennis can be my spokesperson on this one. He needs the post count anyway.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm in Chicagoland.  Still burning at night.  It gets chilly, but not quite enough last night.  Night before was good.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Apr 26, 2012)

I light my gas Woodstock all the time to take the chill of the room.  That's a little easier than the woodstove.


----------



## KaptJaq (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool and rainy last night, today, and forecast for tonight.  The house dropped to 65 degrees so the boss lit the stove again...

KaptJaq


----------



## Halligan (Apr 26, 2012)

Got one burning right now to take the chill out.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 26, 2012)

+1


----------



## ohio woodburner (Apr 26, 2012)

Halligan said:


> Got one burning right now to take the chill out.


just lit mine for the night, supposed to be below freezing


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 26, 2012)

Burning round the clock for about a week now. Small fires during the day and kick it up at night.


----------



## Trinovid7 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Everyone..Whats goin on !​


	

		
			
		

		
	
 I just hauled this Home from Moose Jaw Saskatchewan. The Ol Farmer says it will keep my Cabin warm. It still has the original sticker on it from 1978 and it has been sitting in his barn for a looong time. Next pic i send will be her all cleaned up and hooked up to see how She fits in with the furniture. Still burnin here.. Ol Dan​


----------



## firecracker_77 (May 6, 2012)

Had my little gas Franklin burning the last two nights.  Push button flame does have advantages, especially when it's just cold enough but you don't want to drive yourself out of the room with a real fire.


----------



## Bub381 (May 6, 2012)

Still burning here,sooo damp.Feels good after a rainy day on the water.


----------



## SteveKG (May 7, 2012)

70s last week, bedroom window left open all night, every night. This a.m., awoke to snow falling and 31 F. Forecast for 23 F. tonight. So, stoves are going and I'm gonna bake bread in the cookstove today. A few miles away, down in Denver, the trees are leafed out and people are fretting about limbs breaking off if the snow gets to down there [so far the snow line is about 7000 ft., so they are getting rain.]


----------



## Blue Vomit (May 7, 2012)

No fire for about a week now.. I think I'm done... Maybe


----------



## firefighterjake (May 7, 2012)

Still burning . . . I wouldn't mind stopping soon though . . . then I could start loading my woodshed instead of unloading it.


----------



## Flatbedford (May 7, 2012)

I think I may put away the front porch wood rack and snow shovels this week.


----------



## Todd (May 7, 2012)

I thought I was done but the last couple days were in the 50's with rain so a nice evening fire felt nice.


----------



## jeff_t (May 7, 2012)

Lit up a small fire last night. Prolly can find enough coals to get a few splits going this evening. Supposed to be 73 tomorrow, but 60s/40s Wednesday and Thursday, maybe wet, too. Then 70s again for a few days. Ain't over yet, though I'm ready to be done.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 7, 2012)

Every time I say we are done burning it gets cold and rains...

Think I am gonna fire him up...
	

		
			
		

		
	



just for a quickie...


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 7, 2012)

I like a quickie now and then too Gamma. Ahem, got one of those quickie fires going right now.


----------



## Ashful (May 7, 2012)

Done.  Burned up the last of the dry wood last week.  Pretty good timing for our first year.


----------



## lopiliberty (May 7, 2012)

Finally done.  Cleaned the stove completely out for the second time this spring and refuse to start anymore fires no matter how cold it would get.  Have had the A/C on here for the last 2 weeks but its turned up to 80 so hasn't been on to much so hopefully no more fires  Going to be hard to look at an empty stove until next september


----------



## rdust (May 7, 2012)

I'm done, I'm sure I have a few more nights ahead(Wednesday/Thursday) where a fire would be nice but I'm calling it good.  I cleaned the stove out pretty good and don't feel like doing it again.  All I can say is the belly in a BK is deep, it sure holds the ash!  I'm sure it'll do the furnace good to run a little bit for a few days.


----------



## bogydave (May 7, 2012)

I still load the stove every other  day. We have  30+ years here, wife gets cold below 72.
When I here her kick on the furnace, I go load the stove 
50 & above on a sunny day, almost 17 hrs of sun now, "T" shirt for sure. (well me any way) Lot of solar heat gain on sunny days.

Wasilla weather:


----------



## firefighterjake (May 8, 2012)

Fire this morning . . . tried out some black locust courtesy of my buddy from last Fall.


----------



## charly (May 8, 2012)

ME  Both stoves Endless wood supply.


----------



## blacktail (May 9, 2012)

May 9th, 1:30am and I've been burning alder for the last four hours.


----------



## Punky (May 9, 2012)

I burned a load last night of the world's most disrespected wood: Cottonwood. Took the chill out of the house just fine.
Even Pine get's more respect (and leaves more coals for a relight).
I think even soggy, rotted, bug infested pine gets more respect than Cottonwood!


----------



## TIM RUTMAN (May 9, 2012)

I got up late yesterday and my wife had a fire going. Just burnt one load of pine. This morning its 72 in the house.


----------



## PapaDave (May 9, 2012)

Wife said it was fine in the house last night, so no fire (knowing full well it would be a bit chilly in the a.m.).
This a.m., "it's a little chilly in here", so......fire.
She never listens to me.


----------



## blacktail (May 10, 2012)

I started a fire first thing when I got home from work at 10:30 tonight. I'll likely have a couple more fires before the week is over. Low temps for the next few nights are supposed to be in the 30's.


----------



## StihlHead (May 10, 2012)

Yah, I shut the stove down for a week and then we got a frost advisory for tonight, so I started it up again today. Found some cottonwood to get rid of. The house is cooking, 72 degrees, 38 outside. It was 85 the other day... suposed to be 85 again this weekend. This year is nuts. I was watching a Bosox game last week from Boston and they were in winter gear there.


----------



## NH_Wood (May 10, 2012)

Very little Sun for the last week - still burning to take the chill and damp out of the house - from the looks of things, won't be done for a while. Cheers!


----------



## TX-L (May 10, 2012)

I had frost 2 days ago, now in the 50's, forecast for 38 tonight, 58 tomorrow, 40 tomorrow night. I'm sure the women I live with will NEED a fire soon... I might even like it myself.


----------



## Creature (May 10, 2012)

Probably 3/4 fires in the last week, but by the look of the forecast I might be done in the next couple days. Time to organize my wood piles and do some summer cleaning.


----------



## weatherguy (May 10, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> Yah, I shut the stove down for a week and then we got a frost advisory for tonight, so I started it up again today. Found some cottonwood to get rid of. The house is cooking, 72 degrees, 38 outside. It was 85 the other day... suposed to be 85 again this weekend. This year is nuts. I was watching a Bosox game last week from Boston and they were in winter gear there.


 
Spring comes late to Boston, its right on the water and you get a cold chilly wind. Ive been colder in April at Fenway than where I live in January.


----------



## pen (May 10, 2012)

Going to get into the 30's tonight so I'll fire it up again.  Could use a little electric, but I feel like having what may be the last hoorah.

pen


----------



## osagebow (May 10, 2012)

Gonna fïnish some soft maple off tonite, going down to 42. Thanks to all - my first winter burning went a lot smoother than if I had been left to my own devices!


----------



## velvetfoot (May 10, 2012)

Just started one.


----------



## thewoodlands (May 10, 2012)

Last night we dropped to 40 with rain, nothing for a fire. Tonight we are at 41 with rain, have some Cherry going then before I hit the sack I'll load up a few more splits.
Since I charged the boat batteries the cold weather moved back in.

zap


----------



## tfdchief (May 10, 2012)

My AC is on.....Yuk!


----------



## BrotherBart (May 10, 2012)

Done with it. Working on getting the third year out restored on the stacks by the end of May and then I don't want to see another piece of wood in my hands until October. Well, maybe except for chopsticks or something.


----------



## nate379 (May 10, 2012)

They are calling for snow again tomorrow night. Got a little bit last week. Not worth firing the stove since the house stays warm enough. I'd rather spend the $20-30 on gas for the month vs fighting with the stove. It's not too bad in the winter, load the stove full, set it and forget it, but when it's pretty warm it seems like there always is a log or two extra, enough to make it 85* in the house. At that point it's really just wasting wood just to have a fire going.


----------



## Ashful (May 11, 2012)

I need a new avatar.  The doors have been closed.  It's summer.


----------



## Treacherous (May 11, 2012)

Got down to 30 last night so made another fire.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (May 11, 2012)

Had a short fire last night. Hoping it is the last one until September.


----------



## PapaDave (May 11, 2012)

Had a fire last night with a couple pieces of oak and a couple maple. The maple was iffy when it went in, and the iffy went away when I tried to get the fire going.What a pain. Reminded me of when we first started burning. I knew better....but I can be stubborn.
Good thing we're about done here, that 1/3 cord of maple can spend the summer getting finished off before I try to burn it again.
I think we may be done. Forecast is moving in our favor. Now, where's that permethrin?


----------



## Flatbedford (May 11, 2012)

Looks like we are about done too. I won't be shutting down or cleaning until June or so just to be sure. If we have a few consecutive rainy days a fire might be nice.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 11, 2012)

I would actually have liked a little fire tonight since it is chilly in the house. But dang it! Ain't doing it till Fall. This time of year is a problem with only two people in this barn. Not a bunch of cooking, TVs and showers going to keep it warm.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (May 12, 2012)

I am calling my "official" end of the burning season.
Last night I did not light a fire and it got down into the 30's.
Woke up super early and it was friggin cold in the house.....so...I lit a small and quick one...
So that's all...putting the chief to hibernate for the summer.....no cold nights in sight in the forcast...
Oct 14-May 12...
Burning season done in the Gamma household.


----------



## Grinnell (May 14, 2012)

We just went up to our place near Rocky Mountain Nat. Park over the weekend and it was snowing and in the low 30's.  Fired up the stove for the first time since March.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 14, 2012)

Still burning . . . I could be lazy and waste a bit of oil . . . but wood is more or less free . . . certainly cheaper than $3+ per gallon . . . and so when I'm chilly I burn.


----------



## blacktail (May 18, 2012)

I'm burning again tonight. It really cooled off this evening.


----------



## Angus (May 18, 2012)

We are still burning, temp last night down to 30 deg, snow nearby, top temp. today 42 deg
Just a normal May month in Scotland


----------



## tfdchief (May 18, 2012)

AC on here....I think I am done, confined to the stove on the patio


----------



## BrotherBart (May 19, 2012)

Yeah I think the stove burning would be a little much with the A/C on right now. Nice one in Old Brownie back on the South 40 last night though. Just chilly enough for it out there. then.

Put the bit of wood left in the breezeway back in the woodshed today. Glad to be done with it for a while. Now, if all that stuff that is cut down and waiting to be bucked and split was done I would be much happier.


----------



## blacktail (May 21, 2012)

Looks like I'll be burning at least a few more days. Lit a fire when I got home from work tonight and the forecast is for rain and cool temps at least until next weekend.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 21, 2012)

I'm thinking I may be done with the indoor fires . . . I was in the pool yesterday.


----------



## Treacherous (May 25, 2012)

Needed to warm the cabin up so had a fire last night.  It was 45 degrees inside.


----------



## yooperdave (May 25, 2012)

I will be "pulling the fires" on the OWB today.  99 will just have to use the gas furnace from here on out!  As mild of a winter as it was, I still can't believe that I had the thing burning for 8 months!
Now at the lake will be another story.  With the nc-13 available, I'm sure there will be a reason to light it off now and then.


----------



## Fifi (May 25, 2012)

Freaky weather here in UK last week quite cold wearing jumper weather but not too bad, had my Mum and step dad visiting so lit up the fire one evening to make it cosy but wouldn't have been too cold without it.

This week all change.........heatwave.......25C .....no way would ever want fire lit.   Eyeing up the open air swimming pool and thinking shall I?  

Next week who knows, could be cold enough to want one again.

Fifi


----------



## Angus (May 26, 2012)

This is the first time since I cant remember when that we havent needed the stove on, for the past four days Scotland has been struck by a heat wave the thermometer hit 65 f (18 c) today, I know its not hot for some, but it is for us!


----------



## blacktail (May 28, 2012)

I didn't burn the last two nights and froze my rear off when I got out of bed in the mornings. I've got a good fire of alder going now just so it won't be so cold when I wake up.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 29, 2012)

Finished filling the woodshed on Friday or Saturday . . . temp was in the low 80s and humidity was at 98% (but no rain) . . . last night my wife asked about starting a small fire with some kindling and punky pieces to take the chill out of the house . . . it still hasn't quite ended for me . . . but it's pretty darn close.


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2012)

Should have started a small fire last night, but we got home late. It was 45F and a tad chilly.


----------



## Highbeam (May 29, 2012)

We're still burning. Getting tougher now since chimney draft sucks when it is 60 degrees outside but when it is 60 degrees inside we need heat and that is what wood is for.

I expect another few weeks of nightly fires. It rains frequently of course, you can see your breath outside most evenings and without any heat in the home the temps hover in the low 60s in the house.


----------



## zeke (May 29, 2012)

59 high today,low in the high 30's tonight. I have a fire going and it's 80 in the house


----------



## Dix (May 29, 2012)

So done. The weird nights in Icey Hollow called for a fire, but it was a short one.

Contemplating moving my firewood stacks around a little bit.


----------



## NSDave (May 30, 2012)

looks like I will have a fire tonight; first in a few weeks its rain and cool here today


----------



## PapaDave (May 30, 2012)

Well, high of 58 today and low of 35.
Small fire this am, and there will be fire tonight.
I'll restart in about 4 months.


----------



## NextEndeavor (May 30, 2012)

Gonna be 42 tomorrow night, just maybe one more even if I have to leave windows open.


----------



## rdust (May 30, 2012)

Supposed to get to 43* tonight, no way I'm lighting a fire I just turned the A/C off.  The solar gain from the day should carry us through the night.


----------



## tfdchief (May 31, 2012)

Thought I was done posting in this thread but guess not.  97 this weekend and the AC was humpin.  Came home from work today after freezing all day in a short sleeve shirt.....cold and rainy.  Took my dog for a walk and we were both shivering when we got home.  48 tonight.  Sooooo........you know the rest of the story


----------



## Flatbedford (May 31, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## BillsWS (Jun 1, 2012)

46 degrees here yesterday, cool enough I wish I was ready to do my break in fires.  My chimney install is moving slowly along.  I can only work on it when the wife is at work. I have the first 12 feet isntalled and am close to finalizing the black pipe to class A connection.  Next is the hole in the closet ceiling, framing, installing the attic flashing then up on the roof to open up the top of the chase for the final push.  I am excited!


----------



## jdinspector (Jun 1, 2012)

Had a fire overnight (in the 40's). Just threw 3 splits on the stove this morning. It's JUNE 1 ! OMG!!


----------



## MishMouse (Jun 1, 2012)

Had a small fire last weekend with cloudy days and nights and temps in the lower 40's to upper 30's it was needed.


----------



## rdust (Jun 1, 2012)

Could have technically burned a small fire last night and for the next couple days but I refuse.  I'm going to have more than just a two month break from burning.    I have no trouble letting the furnace or electric space heater/s picking up temp at this point in the year.


----------



## jeff_t (Jun 1, 2012)

I would turn the furnace on but it doesn't work. I lit one this morning. By the time my girls got up and out of the shower, they were quite happy to stand in front of the stove again.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 1, 2012)

June 1. We have a fire in the stove.....  Fortunately it is raining and that is why the stove is going, to keep the dampness out but it is a bit nippy at night. This rain is very welcome as it is really bone dry here. Funny part is that we drove to Saginaw a couple days ago. Farmers working in fields you can barely see because of so much dust. Near Saginaw, water is standing in the fields. That is the way it goes around here. We watch the radar and rain is all around us. Coming from the west it usually breaks up at the county line, which is about 5 miles from us. Or else it goes north, south or some big stuff pops up to the east. So we really welcome this rain.


----------



## blacktail (Jun 4, 2012)

Burning in June! I had a fire last night and have one going again right now. Temps in the 40's outside.


----------



## rkshed (Jun 4, 2012)

I thought about starting it up Saturday but then realized, its June! It just wouldn't seem right.
So...we froze.


----------



## John_M (Jun 4, 2012)

Like zap said +1.
As long as outdoor temps are in the low 60's during the day and 40's at night the Spectrum will be put to use fulfilling its purpose in life.  On these days a fire will be kindled during late afternoon.


----------



## charly (Jun 4, 2012)

Raining here last night, damp, started a fire. Can't beat that wood heat! Even when you just need a little


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 4, 2012)

Still burning . . . fire yesterday and this morning to take the chill out of the air.


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like we are in for a spell of Juneuary again this year. We may be burning tonight. You could feel this system blowing in yesterday afternoon. They're saying it will be around all week. At noon it's only 51F so far. And I just removed all the row cover hoops from the garden and staked the tomatoes.


----------



## NSDave (Jun 4, 2012)

Warming up by a nice fire right now! <Almost> Nothing better on a damp chilly day like today.


----------



## milleo (Jun 4, 2012)

Me too burning, I missed it not going and lit it again this morn.....


----------



## charly (Jun 4, 2012)

Got the Esse cook stove going, roasting two full pans of veggies in olive oil , garlic, thyme and salt and pepper. House is toasty , plus smells great! Of course the window is open a little by the stove to let in some fresh country spring air as well.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 5, 2012)

Another fire this morning . . .


----------



## lojo16 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all. Newbie here, but I'm burning right now in the cook stove in the 4 seasons room on Long Island, NY


----------



## PA Fire Bug (Jun 5, 2012)

We have a small fire burning in our basement stove tonight.  I thought we were done.  I removed two birds from the stove and stuffed some insulation in the passthrough a week or two ago. It was 67 in our living room this morning and 68 after school.  I'm thankful to have enough dry wood not to worry about burning some on the last day of school.  We actually had the AC on a week ago.


----------



## Dix (Jun 5, 2012)

Lojo, welcome to the forums !!

I had a fire in the PE last night. Just enough to take the edge off. Was chilly here in Icy Hollow !


----------



## blacktail (Jun 6, 2012)

Got home this afternoon, then went over to the neighbor's house, and froze my rear off when I walked back home at 6pm. It was already under 50 degrees. Fire going full blast.


----------



## Angus (Jun 17, 2012)

Still burning, temperatures here hovering between 40-50 deg.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 17, 2012)

Where are you Angus?


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2012)

Scotland. 60F is a warm day there.

Angus, can you add your locale to your avatar info?


----------



## Angus (Jun 17, 2012)

Thats me added my location Begreen.
We have had a cold April, May and June, except for a few warm days in May. Our summer temperatures rarely rise above 70 deg.
With the high winds and heavy rain we are getting, the 40 deg seems pretty cold.


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2012)

I don't know how you handle that climate Angus, but I suspect a good scotch has something to do with it.


----------



## Dix (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll take some of his scotch 

Going down to 40F here in Icey Hollow again, just fired up the PE.

Geez, Louise


----------



## Angus (Jun 18, 2012)

Begreen,
I like Malt Whisky, Balvenie is a favourite, I never get a sore head after drinking it.
Here most people pay a fortune for pay TV, and people ask do you have satellite TV, we say, no, we just have the caveman TV (The stove) but we have just bought a radio to go with it, and there is nothing better than sitting down when I come back from work on Friday, by the caveman TV, the radio and a glass of the water of life!
Dixie, you are welcome to come in from the cold for a Scotch, you also Begreen!


----------



## blacktail (Jun 19, 2012)

June 18th and I just lit a fire.


----------



## joecool85 (Jun 19, 2012)

blacktail said:


> June 18th and I just lit a fire.


 
We had a fire on the 16th in the morning to take the chill off.  It was down to 62 inside and I didn't want to turn on the oil.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 19, 2012)

Angus said:


> I like Malt Whisky, Balvenie is a favourite, I never get a sore head after drinking it.


 
The Balvenie "Double Wood" 12 year is a favorite of mine, but I always wondered if that was a product made solely for the US market, or if it's common over there as well.  Another coveted single malt here is The Macallan, although I don't find their 12 year to be as nice as the Balvenie, and their 15+ year pulls are quite spendy.


----------



## scroungerjeff (Jun 19, 2012)

We lit a small fire to drive off the cool, damp ocean air this past Sunday night.  It was nice to watch some "caveman TV" after more than a month without.  I enjoy Laphroaig 10 or 18 when I can afford it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 20, 2012)

I burned a pizza box this morning to reverse the stack flow . . . does that count? I think it may be about time for me to put a candle in my woodstove for those occasional days when I start to smell creosote.


----------



## Angus (Jun 21, 2012)

Joful said:


> The Balvenie "Double Wood" 12 year is a favorite of mine, but I always wondered if that was a product made solely for the US market, or if it's common over there as well. Another coveted single malt here is The Macallan, although I don't find their 12 year to be as nice as the Balvenie, and their 15+ year pulls are quite spendy.


 Hi Joful, We get the Double wood here, I think this is one of the best Malts on the market.There is another Balvenie called Signiture, which is just as good, MacAllan 10 year old , Glenmorangie original, Aberlour and Glenlivet are also worth trying.
We are still burning, although its mid summer and it doesnt really get dark, we have had nothing but cool weather and rain. Infact we have only had about 2 weeks since last September that we have not been burning.


----------



## Angus (Jun 21, 2012)

scroungerjeff said:


> We lit a small fire to drive off the cool, damp ocean air this past Sunday night. It was nice to watch some "caveman TV" after more than a month without. I enjoy Laphroaig 10 or 18 when I can afford it.


 You are like my brother in law, he likes the strong malts, like Laphroaig, they are generally from the West Coast. The Malts Joful and myself are into are from the Strathspey region. Laphroaig is a great whisky though, bit too powerful for me!


----------



## Ashful (Jun 21, 2012)

Angus said:


> You are like my brother in law, he likes the strong malts, like Laphroaig, they are generally from the West Coast. The Malts Joful and myself are into are from the Strathspey region. Laphroaig is a great whisky though, bit too powerful for me!


 
You've got me craving one now, and it's nearly 100*F outside today. The wrong weather for Scotch. Also the wrong weather for firing a wood stove or handling firewood, for that matter. It's time to sit in the air conditioning, drink some Watou Tripel, and shop for new stoves and gear.


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 21, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I burned a pizza box this morning to reverse the stack flow . . . *does that count?* I think it may be about time for me to put a candle in my woodstove for those occasional days when I start to smell creosote.


No, pizza boxes and candles don't count Jake, Ya gotta have a bigger fire than that


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 22, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I burned a pizza box this morning to reverse the stack flow . . . does that count? I think it may be about time for me to put a candle in my woodstove for those occasional days when I start to smell creosote.


 
I thought my chimney was pretty ideal but I too had to use some wadded up paper to get the draft moving a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Angus (Jun 22, 2012)

Still burning 
Temperature sitting between 40 - 50


----------



## Woody Stover (Jun 23, 2012)

Angus said:


> Here most people pay a fortune for pay TV, and people ask do you have satellite TV, we say, no, we just have the caveman TV


We, too, are in the minority here...no cable or satellite TV. We _do_ receive OTA (over the air) broadcast TV, though. Caveman TV is also free, except for the thousands spent on stoves and flue. 

Doesn't look like we'll be lighting a fire any time soon; "*Friday: *_Mostly sunny and hot, with a high near 102. Calm wind becoming west southwest between 4 and 7 mph._" I haven't checked but that would probably be a record high temp for June 29 here, but the forecast could change in six days...


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2012)

Yesterday we set the record low, high temp for Seattle at 55F. I almost started a fire, but got lazy.


----------



## Treacherous (Jun 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Yesterday we set the record low, high temp for Seattle at 55F. I almost started a fire, but got lazy.


 
Only got up to 48 degrees today so started a fire in the Lopi.

Maybe the last fire.....  This sure has been a cold June.


----------



## Slow1 (Jun 25, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> Only got up to 48 degrees today so started a fire in the Lopi.
> 
> Maybe the last fire..... This sure has been a cold June.


 
So... when do you decide it was the first fire of the next season and not the last fire of the previous one?  Sometime mid-July?


----------



## Angus (Jun 25, 2012)

Got up to 60 here today, far too hot for me, but getting cold now the night has arrived.
Looks like its back to 40-50 for tomorrow, so will get the Jotul fired up again.


----------



## Treacherous (Jun 25, 2012)

Slow1 said:


> So... when do you decide it was the first fire of the next season and not the last fire of the previous one? Sometime mid-July?


 
Good question!  I don't know this year.   Usually by May I call it a day.


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2012)

Last few years I haven't called it until the 4th of July.


----------



## Angus (Jun 28, 2012)

Still burning, but its border line, house is cold if you dont, hot if you do.


----------



## blacktail (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought my fire on the 22nd of June would be my last. But I left a couple of windows open when I went to work this afternoon and the house was too cold when I got home. Burning again.


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2012)

Heat pump came on this morning. I won't be burning, but it is not hot outside yet.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 1, 2012)

Slow1 said:


> So... when do you decide it was the first fire of the next season and not the last fire of the previous one? Sometime mid-July?


 
Before too long, a new thread will emerge.
"Who is ALREADY burning?"


----------



## jeff_t (Jul 1, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Before too long, a new thread will emerge.
> "Who is ALREADY burning?"



'Who would RATHER be burning?' perhaps. I can almost hear the meter spinning. The a/c won't be off for quite a while.


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2012)

Not I. I'd rather be outside, but we don't get miserably hot here. Most folks don't even have AC.


----------



## Dix (Jul 1, 2012)

Hytyme is outside of Portland.... no much need for AC.


----------



## Angus (Jul 2, 2012)

We re still burning, hoping we can get a bit of heat in July (heat for us is between 58-68 F)


----------



## eujamfh (Jul 4, 2012)

I was burning the past four days...not the stove, but me!  Power loss from the storm meant no a/c and temps over 90 indoors!  We have a little generator, which allows the friges and freezer to run as well as the well pump, but not the a/c.  In the cooler temps, it is no problem since we have heat with the inserts...but I can not figure out how to use them to make cool air.


Fortuantely, power came on today...so life is much, much better. As a bonus, large maple came down across the neighbor's driveway.  He did not have a saw, so I cut it up enough to get his car through...he wanted to hire a company to chip the branches and also take down a couple hangers...so I told him if he wanted to save a bit, the tree guys could chuck the wood on my side of the property line.  Score - about a cord of free and delivered wood!


----------



## blacktail (Jul 4, 2012)

I got soaked in the woods today. Came home wet and cold, so I started a fire just to dry things out.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 4, 2012)

This system is supposed to be the last one for a while. Supposedly we will finally dry out in the PNW.

While there were some 1,000+ record highs across the US this week, we in the PNW are still seeing record lows for highs. We also just had the second wettest June on record for rain in PDX. I got over a foot of rain here in June, and my soil is still saturated. I was burning again yesterday...


----------



## blacktail (Jul 4, 2012)

StihlHead said:


> This system is supposed to be the last one for a while. Supposedly we will finally dry out in the PNW.
> 
> While there were some 1,000+ record highs across the US this week, we in the PNW are still seeing record lows for highs. We also just had the second wettest June on record for rain in PDX. I got over a foot of rain here in June, and my soil is still saturated. I was burning again yesterday...


 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/40-chance-of-showers.87889/

Over an inch of rain in the last 24 hours.


----------



## begreen (Jul 4, 2012)

You must be up north. We were sunny most of the day and in the mid 60's. It's cool tonight, already 51F.


----------



## blades (Jul 4, 2012)

4 am hasn't cooled down below 85, lookin at close to 100 today, humidity high also but no rain dry as tinder everywhere,  this way out of line for my area. about 20 degs above normal temps. which means my utility bill will be 4x normal.


----------



## Treacherous (Jul 4, 2012)

I had one more fire last night.  It got down to 40 degrees overnight.


----------

